# Request For New Sub-Forum



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Would it be within the realms of possibility to have a subforum in the Wii Hacking section for newbies.
Hacking Basics or something

With basic guides like this one.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=120338 stickied for the halfwits amongst us.

I am heartily hacked off with the level of abuse given to people who like myself have often googled endlessly but do not understand all of the technical terms and concepts and so ask for help.

Telling someone to google a term is usually pointless. I remember googling wads some months back I just got lots of results using the term but not explaining what it is. So I was no further forward.

At least if there is a subforum the techys can have their space in peace and only the very tolerant will venture into the Hacking Basics forum to help us newbies.
And there could be some basic stickies that explain the terminology as they go along.

Please is it possible?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it THAT bad?
*checks*
Whoa...it's like *chan.


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Is it THAT bad?
> *checks*
> Whoa...it's like *chan.


Yes it is that bad people are telling newbies to f off today.

I understand that people are frustrated but we are frustrated too. If the stickied guides are written in a way that assumes prior knowledge it doesn't matter how many pages of "*gr8t guide doooooood that should shut the noooobs up* are posted we just won't get it.

And we will continue to be abused

I really do appreciate that it must be annoying having your forum filled with questions that to you (Wii Hacking people) are stupid or obvious.
I also recognise that we don't have a right to be helped, but surely this would help everyone by keeping it separate.


----------



## Banger (Dec 30, 2008)

Learn how to google?

I shall write a guide to teach people how to use google properly I guess.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 30, 2008)

the problem is, no one would ever go into the newbies forum to help them.  RTFS is better than nothing.......


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Learn how to google?
> Perhaps sweetie you should learn how to read the first post properly.
> Here is the relevant part again
> 
> QUOTETelling someone to google a term is usually pointless. I remember googling wads some months back I just got lots of results using the term but not explaining what it is. So I was no further forward.



Your response is typical of the problem in that forum

I suppose I should be grateful you didn't tell me to f off.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 30, 2008)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't start flaming now boys and gals, I don't think they're gonna create a sub-forum coz it's not gonna work...nobody's gonna post there
And yes, n00bs don't know what the heck google is.

Also, I say redirect every user with less than 100 posts clicking in the wii-hacking forum to www.teletubbies.com xD


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 30, 2008)

When people say "Google it" they really mean "Use GBAtemp's search function which includes Google in order to locate information which has doubtlessly been posted on this forum before". Having the same questions asked and answered repeatedly is pointless when someone can merely search older topics for the desired information. It takes just as long as creating, replying to and reading a new topic.

That said, we should probably create a definitive topic for which topics to go to/read to find the desired information you require. I've been thinking about such a thing for a few days now, myself.


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> the problem is, no one would ever go into the newbies forum to help them.  RTFS is better than nothing.......


If it will keep them from cluttering the Hacking forum I think that some will.
Start it with that guide stickied and ask people if they are willing to work on simplified versions of the existing stickys to put in  the new forum.
Once we have some decent 'simple' stickied guides and perhaps a glossary.
The newbies could be self sustaining and help each other without being constantly abused.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes it is that bad people are telling newbies to f off today.
> 
> I understand that people are frustrated but we are frustrated too. If the stickied guides are written in a way that assumes prior knowledge it doesn't matter how many pages of "*gr8t guide doooooood that should shut the noooobs up* are posted we just won't get it.
> 
> ...



You have a really good point. I cant count the amount of times Ive seen post pertaining to something with an "so simple a noob could do it" guide that has some variation that makes the guide hard to grasp. I was a noob once and I hated seeing that a I had a variable to the guide and if I would to ask you would just be bashed. I think we should have a sub forum. But if it is to happen the threads should not be listed on the latest discussions and you have to run the risk that not many regulars will post.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 30, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Learn how to google?
> 
> I shall write a guide to teach people how to use google properly I guess.



will  this page help you?

it can make a link like
this


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> *When people say "Google it" they really mean "Use GBAtemp's search function which includes Google in order to locate information which has doubtlessly been posted on this forum before".* Having the same questions asked and answered repeatedly is pointless when someone can merely search older topics for the desired information. It takes just as long as creating, replying to and reading a new topic.
> 
> That said, we should probably create a definitive topic for which topics to go to/read to find the desired information you require. I've been thinking about such a thing for a few days now, myself.


I have and do use both.
The problem as I see it boils down to what I said earlier, the hackers idea of simple is not a newbies idea of simple. And googling within or without gbatemp rarely takes you to anything other than the term being used NOT EXPLAINED.

We need a glossary both for words and concepts


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

What you need to understand is theres a guide to everything you need to know if you just google it.

People get sick of seeing the same questions repeated over and over every single day, by people usually to lazy to just look it up.

GBAtemp isnt a library, its a forum, a forum that can get bogged down with pointless obvious questions, the same old questions. 

Theres loads of guides and stuff already stickied, a new subforum would probably be pure stupid questions, with obvious, easy to find answers.

I just googled wads now, the first link I got was from wikepedia that explained exactly what they are, and what they do.

So yeah, learn how to google properly, your doing it wrong!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a glossary for words and concepts here. However, to my knowledge, it hasn't been updated in some time.


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> We have a glossary for words and concepts here. However, to my knowledge, it hasn't been updated in some time.


And lovely though it is it contains little which is pertinent to Wii hacking. So it simply wouldn't help as it stands at the moment.


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> *What you need to understand is theres a guide to everything you need to know if you just google it.*
> 
> People get sick of seeing the same questions repeated over and over every single day, by people usually to lazy to just look it up.
> 
> ...


What you need understand is that an evil genius must be hiding all the things we need to know re wii hacking every time newbies google.
Either that or me and all the other newbies who show evidence in our initial post in that forum that we HAVE googled before asking are bare faced liars.
And again you didn't read my post.
Numerous amongst us find the stickied guides above our heads. I and many others have read them.
Look at the guide I posted above then compare that to the other guides. There is a world of difference between them.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 30, 2008)

mabilouz, u are right some people here at gbatemp just say shit , like go Google it you noob etc etc, but don't take it personally and i think u are right mabilouz, Many times google dosent do shit and then when you ask here at gbatemp , people say google it!, again and again, but most of gbatemp community is very helpfull, Before i used to make topics without even searching but now i search and if i don't find anything , i make a topic at GBatemp, and then mention it in the topic that "I have already goggled it", i think this should work for you too, and about the Sub-form thing , i cant say much as its up to the admins.

And then a simple topic turns into a Flaming topic!, cause some people just cant stay at the point !


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Im not saying its an easy thing to learn or do, Im saying all the information is freely available and easy to find already!

I think you lot really dont know how to google, either that or you guys are too impatient to research properly. (probably what it is to be honest, lack of patience)

Ive found loads of easy to follow guides out there for all sorts of things. I learned how to repair RROD 360's from googling alone ffs.

Hell theres a shitload of videos on youtube that hold your hand and show you *exactly* what to do to get your Wii hacked.


Google is our friend!


----------



## amptor (Dec 30, 2008)

I've found a couple ways to avoid 4chan lamers on gbatemp.  One, search gbatemp.net extensively for answers, and two, avoid the irc channel #gbatemp.net entirely.

Only prob is sometimes I get lost trying to find the actual search feature on this board and it takes me to google.  This board's search feature works so much better for people like me who are too lazy to use + and - and such often during searches lol.

Well take for example the other day I was trying ot get Tatsuko vs Capcom to work (however u spell that) and google wasn't coming up with the right stuff.  So of course I ended up on here and found some almost vague information about geckoos.  I got it up and working pretty quick.  Well I did have to google geckoos for a link but I got it.


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

I am willing to beg


----------



## Miss Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Would it be within the realms of possibility to have a subforum in the Wii Hacking section for newbies.
Hacking Basics or something

With basic guides like this one.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=120338 stickied for the halfwits amongst us.

I am heartily hacked off with the level of abuse given to people who like myself have often googled endlessly but do not understand all of the technical terms and concepts and so ask for help.

Telling someone to google a term is usually pointless. I remember googling wads some months back I just got lots of results using the term but not explaining what it is. So I was no further forward.

At least if there is a subforum the techys can have their space in peace and only the very tolerant will venture into the Hacking Basics forum to help us newbies.
And there could be some basic stickies that explain the terminology as they go along.

Please is it possible?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 31, 2008)

why was the topic linked to by the OP locked?!

and the problem is, the default search engine here stinks, it gives no priority to recent posts over old ones, and something posted a year or so ago will be completely out of date now.


----------

